# Chero-cola bottling map



## Wadersmith (Aug 13, 2021)

Not complete yet by a long shot. But here’s my map of the chero-cola bottling places known, or places where chero cola bottles are from. Just started this week and been adding to it. Don’t know how much I got left to add but I know it’s a bunch


----------



## rickmarbles (Aug 13, 2021)

I have one from mcrae ga, which is telfair county, just below the largest blue colored central Ga eastern blob you have.  Upside down pie shaped county


----------



## bottle-o-pop (Sep 15, 2021)

Wadersmith said:


> chero-cola bottling places known, or places where chero cola bottles are from


I really like your chero cola locations map!!

I'm wondering what your phrase above means. Does it simply mean the town name embossed on the bottle, or does it mean something else?


----------



## Wadersmith (Sep 15, 2021)

bottle-o-pop said:


> I really like your chero cola locations map!!
> 
> I'm wondering what your phrase above means. Does it simply mean the town name embossed on the bottle, or does it mean something else?


The town name embossed on the bottle. I have t worked on the map in a while though. I have a map of the ones I have if you want to see that


----------



## Sonofabottleman (Sep 26, 2021)

That's a cool idea! I see you already have Madison County Tennessee highlighted. I have a Chero Slug plate I pulled out of a creek from Jackson. They also bottled Chero in Gibson County Tennessee in Trenton. I have never seen a Chero from Brownsville (Haywood County) Tennessee, but I have found a Lime Cola embossed on the shoulder in Chero style. Was Lime Cola a Chero company?


----------



## Wadersmith (Sep 28, 2021)

Sonofabottleman said:


> That's a cool idea! I see you already have Madison County Tennessee highlighted. I have a Chero Slug plate I pulled out of a creek from Jackson. They also bottled Chero in Gibson County Tennessee in Trenton. I have never seen a Chero from Brownsville (Haywood County) Tennessee, but I have found a Lime Cola embossed on the shoulder in Chero style. Was Lime Cola a Chero company?


I got myself a Jackson one too but I always like doubles if you’d be open to sell that,, and I actually have a Trenton too lol, but no Lime cola was a separate company. There use to be a lot of ma and pa sodas like that in the 10S-40s


----------

